# Omg  cuter than cute



## ILuvCowparsely (19 January 2014)

This is adorable   [youtube]-Jv7X-SYxUk[/youtube]


----------



## hobo (19 January 2014)

Brilliant very cute.


----------



## LeannePip (19 January 2014)

That is brilliant!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 January 2014)

That was very funny. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sarahann1 (19 January 2014)

Aww so cute, and goes a long way to explain why cats are prone to getting stuck in stupid places!


----------



## sandi_84 (20 January 2014)

Ha ha! I was wondering if this was the one where the cat takes a flying slide to get into the box!  Love this video, near ended myself belly laughing the first time I saw it


----------



## NellRosk (20 January 2014)

Well that's just cheered me up at work! Hilarious!


----------



## Cheiro1 (20 January 2014)

Absolutely brilliant, love it!


----------



## angelish (20 January 2014)

aww  thanks for posting thats the first thing thats made me smile all day


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 January 2014)

brilliant!!!!!!!


----------



## E13 (20 January 2014)

Brilliant video!


----------



## _GG_ (20 January 2014)

Me and Dan just had a reet good giggle at that, thanks  x


----------



## Honey08 (21 January 2014)

Very funny.  

Loved the one of the cat at the end trapping his friend in a box! And the cat that was pulled out of a vase and then jumped back in.


----------



## flirtygerty (21 January 2014)

So good I watched it twice


----------

